# testing...accidental tww



## gigglebox

OK, here are the gross details. TMI warning for sure.
BD'd with hubby 0-3; we were celebrating a couple birthdays in the family, and had a small get together with immediate family where alcohol was consumed by most. I don't drink, but hubby sure indulged at the party....and after we got home and put the kiddos to bed, he got a bit frisky. After dtd for a little, he pulled out, and I saw what I thought was him having kind of a mini-O, and watched him wipe off....I asked him, and he kind of had a non-committed "no, not done" kind of response, so we went back at it....well, his little friend started to fail lol, and so now i'm wondering what exactly happened...

Anyway it for sure struck me as odd, and I remember at the time thinking how the sex was a bit risky, but figured we'd be fine. And I thought about it again when I started getting ovulation pains not long after, and kind of pushed those thoughts out.

Fast forward to 7dpo; I realize I've been having AF cramps, which isn't typical for me before AF. And suddenly I realized that I'm also having slow digestion, as well as a lack of appetite...the appetite issue has been a telltale sign for me in all 4 of my confirmed pregnancies.

So here I am, obsessing, because that's what I do. I figured I'd just document all of this so when it means nothing, I can remind myself next time to chill the f out.

For the record, we have 3 kids and do not intend on having any more. If it's in God's plan, we'll deal, but it's certainly not in ours! LOL!

ok -- as this is a picture gallery thread, I will upload photos but have to do it form my phone, so will post in the next comment.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok here we go, 9dpo with FR6DS (frer). Taken in the am at about 4-5 minute mark. There was a very obvious second line for the first two minites but it faded away. Dried test looks blank.

Ds 1 I got my first extremely faint positive at 10dpo so I'll test once more tomorrow and let that be my deciding test.

Positives with ds 2, cp, and ds3 were all at 9dpo so I feel like it's unlikely to change at this point.

And for the record I have no idea what I am routing for here lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

Idk hun, maybe I'm seeing things but I'm pretty sure I see a faint pink 2nd line on that test.


----------



## soloso

I see a very faint line! As its so faint it's hard to know if it's an evap or not but something is catching my eye. Good luck for a clearer answer on your next test! X


----------



## amb_83

I’m not sure but maybe I do see something very very faint. Will you test again tomorrow?


----------



## gigglebox

Oh yes, I'm a proper POASA so will definitely be using my last test tomorrow. My goal if all goes to plan is to use it in the afternoon. 

The funny thing is I feel like I can see a line in the picture! Can't convince myself in person though.

I guess time will tell...
Thanks for your feedback ladies!


----------



## gigglebox

oh also wanted to mention, when I got pregnant with the m/p, we were trying for a couple of months but I decided to put things off as I was going through some emotional family stuff at the time. We bd'ed either 3 or 4 days before o, then the day of O we had sex exactly as described in the first post...hence again why I'm raising an eyebrow, 'cause I'm thinking, well this seems familiar lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint. Good luck


----------



## gigglebox

I am having a proper freak out. This was truly not in our plans! I am terrified to tell my husband (although let's be real, it's kind of his fault, haha)

We just put a deposit down on a puppy to get later this month. 

I have no words


----------



## Bevziibubble

bfp!!


----------



## soloso

I see it!! That must be a shock:) x


----------



## gigglebox

Yes, "shock" doesn't quite seem to be a strong enough word hahaha


----------



## gigglebox

So I put this test away at about 6 minutes, the pictures is what I saw. when I looked back about 40 minutes later, the line had all but faded. In previous pregnancies, the lines always get darker over time. Now i'm left totally confused....what do you all think?


----------



## gigglebox

Copying over text from another thread...

I've never been so confused testing!
I think the frer are just crappy or something. This was from a new box, but same thing happened as yesterday. Very obvious pink line up until 7-8 minutes, then it started to fade. Wtf.

First pic is at about 5 minutes. Second is about 9-10. Third is my very obviously negative equate cheapie. 

So what do we think? Is this one of those rarely seen false positives? A chemical perhaps? Whatever it *might* be, if anything, I'm guessing not viable. I'm 11dpo, if yesterday was positive today should have been darker. I'd also expect a line on the cheapie.


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

That is very weird! I have heard people getting false pos/'evaps' on frer but I've never had one myself. 

I dont know what to make of it either, but hope if there is a bfp its just taking its time showing! With my daughter i never got a hint of a line until 12dpo.


----------



## Bevziibubble

how confusing! I hope that your next tests bring some answers ❤️


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you all so much <3 to update, the test the following morning was stark white. I did find an article that said the pink dye not fully sticking can happen when hcg is just at the threshold of the test, so I'm wondering if this was just a really early chemical pregnancy. I wouldn't think so if I wasn't symptomatic but I've been pregnant 4 times and have some "telltale" signs. Sometimes you just know  

anyway af has arrived today at 13dpo, so that's the end of the story here :) A bit sad as I was starting to imagine life with another, but it wasn't mean to be, and that's OK.

Thank you all for your support!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

I definitely see lines on frer hon


----------



## JessaBear36

Sorry sweetie. Hugs.


----------

